# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Ed Murray?

## selk1

Why is Ed Murray not on Channel 9's morning show anymore?

----------


## fuzzytoad

> Why is Ed Murray not on Channel 9's morning show anymore?


http://newsok.com/kwtv-shifts-ed-mur...rticle/3475840

----------


## SoonerQueen

I happen to like Ed Murray. Sorry he isn't on mornings anymore.

----------


## soonergal

yeah, I liked Ed better than the goof they have on there now

----------


## RealJimbo

Ed seems like a guy you'd enjoy having over for burgers and to watch the game on TV with.

----------


## kevinpate

Whatever their reasons for making the change, in my opinion it wasn't a good change.
Marsh/Murray was a far better product than Marsh/Miller, at least to me.

----------


## RealJimbo

> Whatever their reasons for making the change, in my opinion it wasn't a good change.
> Marsh/Murray was a far better product than Marsh/Miller, at least to me.


Agreed.

----------


## Soonerus

I guess Stan Miller has taken over..and for good...

----------


## TaoMaas

> Ed seems like a guy you'd enjoy having over for burgers and to watch the game on TV with.


You're right on the money.  Ed's a great person.

----------


## soonergal

I quit watching 9 since they made that early morning change then took off Regis and Kelly...dislike them imensely now!

----------


## oneforone

Ed Murray has been KWTV for almost 30 years. It is likely that he is taking a lesser roll so he can retire/semi-retire kind of like Gan Matthews who only pops up when there is a major story in Cleveland County. I am sure being at the station at 3:30 in the morning and staying until after the mid day news takes its toll on you after ten years.

----------


## Tydude

i think Ed Murrary does the weekend evening newscast and i am still mad at them for taken Regis and Kelly off the air hopefully they new talk show does so bad this year and they might put them back on the air. Plus i always watch Regis and Kelly they christmas special and this is the first year i do not thanks to news 9

----------


## shirley bennett

> I guess Stan Miller has taken over..and for good...


so happy to see Ed Murray on the saturday night news at 10.  I have been switching to 4 for all my news since Ed was taken off the early show with Robin.  i tried to watch it a couple of times but like most of my friends i do not care for STAN!!  Thanks for letting me vent

----------


## Brett

Ed Murray returned this past weekend. He thanked Tammy Payne for filling in for him. He said that what was supposed to be (out) two weeks turned into 5 months. Does anyone know why Ed Murray was off for so long? Did he have health problems? He looked like he aged 10 years and his voice sounded weak and frail.

----------


## Larry OKC

Glad Ed is back on air and hope everything is OK...Stan is an "acquired taste"...that I haven't acquired yet.

----------


## SoonerQueen

Ed did have some health issues. I'm not sure what, but he expected to be gone a few weeks and it turned out to be much longer. I have always liked Ed Murray. I'm not a Stan Miller fan at all.I love Tammy Payne and hope  someone finds a place for her. She is too good to not be on the air.

----------


## Dustin

Ed's son just recently got married to my cousin.  Interestin' tidbit!

----------


## drumsncode

> Ed did have some health issues. I'm not sure what, but he expected to be gone a few weeks and it turned out to be much longer. I have always liked Ed Murray. I'm not a Stan Miller fan at all.I love Tammy Payne and hope  someone finds a place for her. She is too good to not be on the air.


You are about to get your wish with Tammy Payne.  She starts anchoring next weekend on KWTV from 6am to 8am, taking Jennifer Pierce's place.

----------


## Dustin

Where is Jennifer going?   I hope she's not leaving.

----------


## Soonerus

I like Stan...

----------


## SoonerQueen

I think Jennifer wants her week-ends back, so Tammy is taking her place. Jennifer will work during the week now.Sadly though I am rarely up that early in the morning, so might have to tape Tammy and watch her later.

----------


## Legal

Stan does a lot better when he is doing the serious news and not trying to be funny with Robin. It took some time but I am ok with him now. I miss Regis and Kelly.

----------


## kevinpate

> I like Stan...


I don't dislike him, but Stan/Robin is not Ed/Robin.  If I were King for a day, I'd find a way to cajole Ed/Robin back in the morning lineup and let Stan be a traveling reporter from his cycle, or even a van if he preferred.

----------

